# Midsomer Norton Reptile Show



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wondering who's going?


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

I am!


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

holo255 said:


> I am!


woop 
have you been before or is this the first time for it do you know?

Ive been wondering what breeders are going so that I can have an idea of what will be there and have an idea of what I want to buy before hand.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be going but only as a customer ..... this time


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

Im going to see how it works out! I think I will be booking a table next time.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i got tables
regards gaz


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

gaz said:


> i got tables
> regards gaz


Yipeee.................. you going By *Boat* ?


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

gaz said:


> i got tables
> regards gaz


haha talk of the devil i've literally just been looking at your webpage gaz, may be interested in a crawl cay but will have to persuade the rents first.


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

Lizard Boy S said:


> woop
> have you been before or is this the first time for it do you know?
> 
> Ive been wondering what breeders are going so that I can have an idea of what will be there and have an idea of what I want to buy before hand.


I think it's the first time for it. mendipmonsters said s/he'll be putting up a list of the potential species in the thread. Keep checking the thread and you should find out! : victory: I know there will be False Water Cobra's there! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

holo255 said:


> I know there will be False Water Cobra's there! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Got one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

We will be putting a list of what will be at the show very soon. We are waiting until bookings close any updates for the show can be found on are web site. Mid Somerset Reptile & Amphibian Club

Regards 
James


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

sanderson said:


> Got one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lucky git!:devil:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not heard anything about this one, anyone got details of when and where exactly?.. and if there may be tables left at all?
thanks guys


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> not heard anything about this one, anyone got details of when and where exactly?.. and if there may be tables left at all?
> thanks guys


details and contacts should all be on the website Mid Somerset Reptile & Amphibian Club : victory:
or pm *Mendipmonsters or *incrisis
*
*


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> not heard anything about this one, anyone got details of when and where exactly?.. and if there may be tables left at all?
> thanks guys


PMD you with details

Hope they help

Regards
james


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats a lot mate...
little early for me as it happens, but next time round i could be there.


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

There are not many species NOT booked in for the show now,about the only thing I cant recall seeing on the booking forms is chams. And we are still looking for a quality viv supplier!:2thumb: A present I think we have something like 3 or so tables left,so anyone who wants one return your forms quick!!!:whip: If you dont have them,they can be downloaded on the club website www.msrac.co.uk As James said we will put a full list on the net and the club website when booking officially closes on the 30th May.


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Mendipmonsters said:


> There are not many species NOT booked in for the show now,about the only thing I cant recall seeing on the booking forms is chams. And we are still looking for a quality viv supplier!:2thumb: A present I think we have something like 3 or so tables left,so anyone who wants one return your forms quick!!!:whip: If you dont have them,they can be downloaded on the club website www.msrac.co.uk As James said we will put a full list on the net and the club website when booking officially closes on the 30th May.


awesome :2thumb:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

im going....should be fun, never been to a show before!


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Mendipmonsters said:


> There are not many species NOT booked in for the show now,about the only thing I cant recall seeing on the booking forms is chams. And we are still looking for a *quality viv supplier!*:2thumb: A present I think we have something like 3 or so tables left,so anyone who wants one return your forms quick!!!:whip: If you dont have them,they can be downloaded on the club website www.msrac.co.uk As James said we will put a full list on the net and the club website when booking officially closes on the 30th May.


*My form is now in the post..............!*


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you Lotusnut-look forward to seeing you:notworthy:


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

ill be there, i want cresties, how many will be there?


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

At the moment there are 3 different people planning on bringing cresties,though I think there is another one with forms still to come in,so it should be 4 . So you will be in crestie heaven:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I'm gona be looking for leos (maybe some giants or super giants hopefully), torts and maybe snakes, some of gaz's have taken my fancy.
so hopefully there should be some of each of these there.


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

:2thumb:I think you are going to be spoilt,especially with the boa's


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Mendipmonsters said:


> :2thumb:I think you are going to be spoilt,especially with the boa's


Glad to hear it :2thumb: I can't wait.
hmm what do i want... hogg island, crawl cay, ummm. I know theres probs gona b crawl cays with gaz but anyone gona be selling hoggs?


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

The only way we know what most people are bringing is by what is written on the show booking forms,so it generally says corns,boa's ect and doesn't give details of morphs or sub species usually. I have seen some pics of some stunning boa's Mark is bringing and they are tops. When we put the show lists up after booking closes I will try and put as much detail on as I know-but there has to be some secrets as we dont want you all getting over excited before the show now do we:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

Mendipmonsters said:


> The only way we know what most people are bringing is by what is written on the show booking forms,so it generally says corns,boa's ect and doesn't give details of morphs or sub species usually. I have seen some pics of some stunning boa's Mark is bringing and they are tops. When we put the show lists up after booking closes I will try and put as much detail on as I know-but there has to be some secrets as we dont want you all getting over excited before the show now do we:mf_dribble:


haha thanks very much for all the info you've been giving me, just a little excited cause its the first show i may actually be able to go to.... everyone keep their fingers crossed for me


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

AZUK said:


> Yipeee.................. you going By *Boat* ?


yeth mein landboat shall taketh me there
regards gaz


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Mendipmonsters said:


> so it should be 4


 hehehahaha :mf_dribble:
lol, i should get a few for my money then? how old will they be or dont you know yet?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we will be there
looking forward to seeing everyone there


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Nighthunter-I expect therre will be a range of ages ect: victory:


----------



## janie2503 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Like a sweetie shop*

Well this was my first show (no longer a reptile show virgin):blush:, so first comment on show. I compared it to a sweetie shop, I want one of those one of those and ooh one of those.Only wish I had the vivs and the room for more. Glad to hear the first show of many (hopefully). My eyes were out of my head just looking at the different herps, even the snakes were amazing and I'm not a great lover of snakes.

I ended up with a baby trantula (I'M AN ARACHNAPHOBIC) so the show must have been good.:2thumb:


----------

